# Blood-inspired perfume



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fun with blood types.

http://www.aolnews.com/2011/04/20/blood-inspired-perfume-piques-vampire-curiosity/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, I was so hoping my type (O) would have patchouli and sandalwood:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I smell human plasma most days at work, I don't think I need Roxy to smell like my lab.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^could be worse - I used to work with carbon disulfide


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you seen the bacon scented perfume? Cause I think it would be fun to mix the 2 together and have bloody bacon perfume. hahaha:lolkin:


----------

